# finished the line (sort of)



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

We got an M on Saturday. It sort of finishes the letter series farmall line for us. We have a cub up through the M, not all the variations, but at least on of each size. Got a 54 cub, 39A, 2 40 A's, 44A, 40B, 47BN, 48C, 52H, and now a 48M. Also a 50W4, but I didn't count it as a farmall, cause it's a McCormick standard.

Im getting the scanner this week so I'll be busy scanning and posting pics in a couple of days.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *We got an M on Saturday. It sort of finishes the letter series farmall line for us. We have a cub up through the M, not all the variations, but at least on of each size. Got a 54 cub, 39A, 2 40 A's, 44A, 40B, 47BN, 48C, 52H, and now a 48M. Also a 50W4, but I didn't count it as a farmall, cause it's a McCormick standard.
> 
> Im getting the scanner this week so I'll be busy scanning and posting pics in a couple of days. *



:clap:

Thats good news, I for one will be glad to see some of your old iron stock. I think I have only used my scanner once since I bought a digital camera over 2 years ago now.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

good news its a nice feeling to finish off a series isn't it. time to start working on the standards now.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

JB, I would LOVE to have a digital camera, certainly the way to go! For now I will have to live with scanning, the camera is on my wish list. 



Bear, as I mentioned in my post, we sort of finished the line, we have one of each major model. To have all of the variations would be something like 40+ tractors!! 

We don't expect to have all of the W series either, but you never know, we didn't plan to have the H or M either. It's just really hard to resist one that you don't already have, especially if it's in good shape! ( or sometimes really bad shape too):lmao:


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

when you get finished the w series you need f-12 f-20 f-30 if you have those might as well have 10-20 15-30 22-36 where does it end:rough: its enuff to :driving: you crazy (in the eyes of your neighbors at least) :clown:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Bear, that's for sure!! If we had all of our wants we'd need a bigger farm just to park them!!!:lmao:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Got my photo host set up so here's a pic of the "new" M.

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=2df6603d-1786-7ed5-5480-652f16796a56&size=>

I will get more pics downloaded soon to bore you with.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Hey parts man*

Your picture didnt work:question: 
Jody


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

There we go!:thumbsup: Got it fixed.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*I can see it*

Looks good what is that on the front a blade:question: 
Jody


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Jody, that is an original IH loader for the M tractors that someone has modified to put on an angle blade. It looks like someone built a haystack around the tractor, :clown: It will be coming off before any restoration work is done!!


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Parts man - Prehaps you can give me a idea, what is something like this worth? (picture attached) It's sitting on a deserted farmstead near where I live. Looks like it was still running when they parked it. I doubt that I would do anything with it, but would at least get it inside so it doesn't deteriorate any more. Also, what is meant when you say "standard"?


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Parts man - You want tractors in bad shape.....


----------



## Merlin (Sep 15, 2003)

This is about the worse one I've redone. Old_Nadker, whats the chance of someone snagging the Pontiac?


----------



## John *.?-!.* (Nov 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *Got my photo host set up so here's a pic of the "new" M.
> 
> 
> I will get more pics downloaded soon to bore you with. *


We had an H with the same loader. They are good rigs, but make the tractor top very heavy. Dad bought it cheap, because the original owner had it installed at the dealer in Sullivan, Mo. He then drove over to the coal pile by the railroad tracks, and picked up a scoop full of coal, raised it all the way, and backed up while cutting the wheels hard. Promptly laid the entire rig on its side. No injuries, and no damage except scratched paint. After they set it back up, he took it home and dug the pond he bought it for, and then sold the loader to Dad 3 months later, for about 1/3 what he had given for it. Used it with fluid, 3 sets of weights, and aobut 500 lbs of ballast on the rear, and it was still touchy.


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Merlin wrote:
"This is about the worse one I've redone. Old_Nadker, whats the chance of someone snagging the Pontiac?"


Yeah, at least mine you can tell they were tractors once You must be related to Kevin.

I'd guess the Pontiac is gone, belonged to my cousin who probably sold it.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Merlin _
> *This is about the worse one I've redone. Old_Nadker, whats the chance of someone snagging the Pontiac? *


Hey Merlin, Is that a cub, or an A? I see a lot of cubs with the hood cut out like that on the right side. What the deal with that?


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

The deal is, most P.O's have either put in an alternator and needed the room (which is the reason in Jethro's case(my 51 cub)), or decided that they didn't like the 2 little holes to oil the generator and wanted a little more room. I have even seen them done real nice and spiffy with hinges and all. Still ruins the hood though!


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old_Nodaker _
> *Parts man - Prehaps you can give me a idea, what is something like this worth? (picture attached) It's sitting on a deserted farmstead near where I live. Looks like it was still running when they parked it. I doubt that I would do anything with it, but would at least get it inside so it doesn't deteriorate any more. Also, what is meant when you say "standard"? *


 Nodaker, wow!! What kind of prison is that!!mg: I'd say that was definetly home made, maybe in the dark! 

As for value, how do you put a value on art like that??:wow: :lmao: I'd say to check out the value of an H in your area in similar condition, then deduct... hmmm, say $100 bucks for having to deal with the scrap pile around the tractor.:lmao: 

"Standard" when refering to tractors means, not row crop, or a low tractor, like a W4 IH.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*A*

Makes my "A" project look like a low milage jewel.


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Parts man - Obviously you don't recognize fine engineering when you see it The guy could just give me the tractor and charge scrap for the angle and make money. I really hadn't paid that much attention to it before, but now looking at the pictures, I can't see how the thing even worked. Now I'm going to have to go look at it again.

Actually, it's a M, not a H. I don't know the difference, assume the M is bigger? I'm not a IH fan, spent a lot of time on a WD6 when I was a kid, that cured me.

Here's a view from the other side. There's another tractor in the barn in the background, but it's nailed shut so couldn't see what it was.


----------



## John *.?-!.* (Nov 20, 2003)

Old-Nodaker, If you ever learn what that was used for, I'd love to know. It can't have been anything very heavy, with the size of that bucket, and how light the frame work is. appears to have been lifted by a cable running over head from the rear. wonder if it had some kind of winch attachment on th pto at one time. While it is considerably lighter, the framework for the lift reminds me of ones I've seen on old crawlers used for logging.

As you said an M is the next size bigger than an H, but they both look very similiar. The easiest way to tell the difference at a distance is the steering wheel shaft. On an M it is nearly horizontal, but on an H it has a very noticeable downward slant.


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

John wrote:

"Old-Nodaker, If you ever learn what that was used for, I'd love to know. It can't have been anything very heavy, with the size of that bucket, and how light the frame work is. appears to have been lifted by a cable running over head from the rear. wonder if it had some kind of winch attachment on th pto at one time. While it is considerably lighter, the framework for the lift reminds me of ones I've seen on old crawlers used for logging."


The large bucket would have been used for snow. Typicaly in this part of the country, loaders would have a big bucket for snow, and a small one with forks for manure. Even for snow it looks pretty flimisy. Maybe it was never used. 

I think you're right about the cable lift. You can see 2 cables behind the seat that go down to a pulley underneath the seat. But the front braces coming down from the top seem to hook onto the bucket, which would require the whole overhead frame to lift with the bucket. Only way that would work would be for the cable to pull down on the back of the upper frame work, which would raise the front, but the leverage would be terrible.
Now I know I have to go look again.:zoomin:


----------



## John *.?-!.* (Nov 20, 2003)

Been studying your pictures a little closer, and I can't figure how it is lifted either. The cables run down diagonaly and attach to the bucket, which makes it appear that they are to tilt/dump it. The overhead frame only attaches to the bucket and to the frame at the rear of the tractor, with no attaching point at the front of the tractor. If you look at the left side view, you can see a heavy arm that runs from the bucket to a frame on the rear, passing outside the rear wheel. There is what appears to be a very large pipe at the rear in the center reaching from the frame toward the drawbar. I wonder if that is a hydralic cylinder that raised and lowered the frame.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Boy, and people used to make fun of the big "pipe" loaders some of the old Fords had. THATS nothing compaired to what I am seing the IH's with.


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

John: I'd noticed the heavy vertical pipe, but had no idea what it could be. I'd assumed the cables were for dumping, but now that I look at the left side, they clearly show running up to the top and through snatch blocks, then it appears there's a arm running back downward at a 30 degree angle, with a cable paralleling it. The mystery deepens.

BTW: Have you noticed the "loader envy" emanating from various forum members :truth:


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

is that a hydraulic cylynder behind the seat?


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Bear - Not sure what that big pipe is, I'll try to get over there and look at it again someday soon.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old_Nodaker _
> *Parts man - Obviously you don't recognize fine engineering when you see it The guy could just give me the tractor and charge scrap for the angle and make money. I really hadn't paid that much attention to it before, but now looking at the pictures, I can't see how the thing even worked. Now I'm going to have to go look at it again.
> 
> Actually, it's a M, not a H. I don't know the difference, assume the M is bigger? I'm not a IH fan, spent a lot of time on a WD6 when I was a kid, that cured me.
> ...



Nodaker, Like john said, an M is the next model bigger than an H, the WD6 you drove as a kid is the standard tread version of an M diesel. They used the same transmission (sort of) and had to have different pedals that were rolled back farther because of where the seat was. No ergonomics involved in that one!! Them and the rest of the W series were rather akward to drive, especially for those with short legs.


----------

